# is the paint hard on a black audi a5



## jayy26 (Sep 14, 2014)

so my mate wanted us audi a5 fully machine polishing so i said i would do it..his dog jumps up at the doors so heavy marks but just the lacquer i think.

Im using my das pro 6 with an orange pad and s3 gold but i just dont think its cutting it or do i have to work it alot more then s40 thats for anti swirls?

ive done a pass with s3 then s40 and yes it looks clean but not perfect...i thought i was good untill i did a black car haha


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol....welcome to my world mate. Audi has the "SAS OF PAINT " on it. It's hard as nails. I felt so defeated by it i went out and bought a flex 3401 and some S20 black just so I could beat it lol...desperate times desperate measures.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Took me about 3 passes with CG v34 and orange hex logic followed by v36 and black hex-logic to get my previous black A5 from this:



to this:



As you can see it still had some marks...!

For my Sepang blue S5 I switched to Megs MF compound and MF pads. Worked so much better and only needed one pass! Granted it was 2 months old, as apposed to 6yrs old..!



I've heard S20 and the blue spider pad will do just as good of a job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

most of the black audis i do are soft and temperamental. Ive done 2 black A5's and one of them is in my "top 5 worst cars ever" list, total pain. 

Be sure you aren't putting the marks in, just to be sure, it maybe you have the same


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

stangalang said:


> most of the black audis i do are soft and temperamental. Ive done 2 black A5's and one of them is in my "top 5 worst cars ever" list, total pain.
> 
> Be sure you aren't putting the marks in, just to be sure, it maybe you have the same


I would imagine those were solid paint finishes (Brilliant black), rather than metallic paint finishes (Phantom/Mythos black).

Solid paint is soft as butter, whereas metallic is hard as glass...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Spot on Matt, people think just because it's an Audi it has hard paint like black merc's but that not always the way, that's why you should do a test spot first to find out what works for the paint.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If it's hard paint then Meguaires D300 on MF cutting pad at speed 4, then after you wipe away the residue and your happy, refine it with a white polishing pad with Scholl s30 or 40.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DrEskimo said:


> I would imagine those were solid paint finishes (Brilliant black), rather than metallic paint finishes (Phantom/Mythos black).
> 
> Solid paint is soft as butter, whereas metallic is hard as glass...


Not at all no. Just completed a panther black also ( i do a LOT) and blacks are often soft. The greys are "usually" hard as is the white but i still wouldn't rely on that


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

So is audi black metallic hard or soft? Coz mine is a major pain in the back side to correct. I was under the impression that German paint was hard.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

moochin said:


> So is audi black metallic hard or soft? Coz mine is a major pain in the back side to correct. I was under the impression that German paint was hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Audi metallic black (Phantom/Mythos) is hard. Its the solid paint options (Brilliant) that are soft. Incidentally the soft solid finishes are the free ones....

I also advocate the practice of doing a test spot, but don't think I've ever seen a metallic black Audi with soft paint. Of course, not everyone knows the precise finish their car has...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

moochin said:


> So is audi black metallic hard or soft? Coz mine is a major pain in the back side to correct. I was under the impression that German paint was hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


it isn't a simple answer, it could be either. Unfortunately you will just have to use your own judgment. Most people think germans are hard, most black audis i do are soft.

Do you have a harsh panel wipe? Or access to some ipa neat? Try those and see if the paint seems to marr. If so, soft paint. I get it a LOT


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

stangalang said:


> it isn't a simple answer, it could be either. Unfortunately you will just have to use your own judgment. Most people think germans are hard, most black audis i do are soft.
> 
> Do you have a harsh panel wipe? Or access to some ipa neat? Try those and see if the paint seems to mary. If so, soft paint. I get it a LOT


Would be interested to hear if you have had black Audi's which are confirmed to be Phantom/Mythos black, and had soft paint?

I imagine those have much more fleck to them then the standard solid finishes, so that could be one way of knowing the finish?


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

stangalang said:


> it isn't a simple answer, it could be either. Unfortunately you will just have to use your own judgment. Most people think germans are hard, most black audis i do are soft.
> 
> Do you have a harsh panel wipe? Or access to some ipa neat? Try those and see if the paint seems to mary. If so, soft paint. I get it a LOT


I have ipa and I have it neat too but I don't understand what you mean by "mary" can you explain a different way please. Sorry if I'm being a bit simple.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DrEskimo said:


> Would be interested to hear if you have had black Audi's which are confirmed to be Phantom/Mythos black, and had soft paint?
> 
> I imagine those have much more fleck to them then the standard solid finishes, so that could be one way of knowing the finish?


Yes, phantom, and panther absolutely 100%. And for sure the solid black has been straight soul crushing lol



moochin said:


> I have ipa and I have it neat too but I don't understand what you mean by "mary" can you explain a different way please. Sorry if I'm being a bit simple.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes, thats autocorrect for you lol, changed. It was meant to say marr


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha even my dealer advises customers not to go for solid black....must be horrendous!!

Good to know thanks for the insight. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I did wonder. I'll do the test on the next wash.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

My Audi is Phantom Black and is definitely rock hard.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry bring this up.......my black phantom black looks stunning......apart from very close up....sanding marks in the odd places from 2000 grade.......will megs 105 sort it?will i need 205 to finish off or can i use ultimte polish?

ive tried megs compound faded but still visible........i have a das6. thanks .

any idea what cut the megs ultimate compound is?


----------

